# New: Fenix BC30R



## Sirius9 (Apr 24, 2013)

As you already may noticed, Fenix released new version of their BC30. 
This one is called BC40R as *R*echargeable which means battery is now integrated. Some of the main advertising points of this light are 1600 lumens (burst mode), neutral white XM-L2 LEDs, built in 5200mAh battery with protection and of course OLED display that will show you remaining runtime and battery power...

There are some other features that make this light even more interesting and you can find out all about them at Fenix website...

Here are several images to tickle your curiosity 








































I smell group buy do you smell it to  I am on it


----------



## spankone (Aug 31, 2011)

They'll be available next month. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Very nice looking lamp. Self-contained 5200mah 3.7 volt battery, not great but not bad. Twin Neutral Cree XM-L2 LED's. Wired remote and lot's of fancy features. This is going to offer some competition to the Gloworms but I much prefer lamps that use batteries with more watt/hrs. I still rather have a Gloworm X2 and a good battery ( or Nitefighter BT40S ).

Fenix store


----------



## manbeer (Oct 14, 2009)

That looks to be one of the better self contained options out there. That being said, I too am not a huge fan of integrated units and prefer a separate light head/battery setup. Wish Fenix would do more with those and poss make something with a 4 cell holder we could cannibalize for a group buy


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

Looks great, but...
Are the batteries really proprietary or are they 18650s?


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

I actually like this light, be a great commuter/road light. Simple and effective. For my commuting itd last weeks between charges. Or for sons bike because little frames have crap for space to work with and want to keep weight down. Also alot of people that like simple integrated systems.

@znomit, its not even released yet . No way of knowing anything at this point.


----------



## GJHS (Jul 10, 2013)

manbeer said:


> That looks to be one of the better self contained options out there. That being said, I too am not a huge fan of integrated units and prefer a separate light head/battery setup. Wish Fenix would do more with those and poss make something with a 4 cell holder we could cannibalize for a group buy


Like this Fenix BT30R Cree XM L2 T6 2 LEDs Rechargeable Headlight-149.90 and Free Shipping| GearBest.com ?


----------



## manbeer (Oct 14, 2009)

It would be cool if they made a self contained light with the option of powering by external pack to extend runtime


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

manbeer said:


> It would be cool if they made a self contained light with the option of powering by external pack to extend runtime


Rather than that ( ^ ), I'd much prefer that the batteries be easily replaceable from the unit itself. In that case just carry extra cells ( if needed ) and your good. Whether or not the batteries are going to be "easily" replaceable ( or if there is an external battery jack ) remains to be seen.

The lamp is designed with the commuter / road biker in mind. Not sure if I'd like all the led indicators shining in my face but that depends on how bright they are. Once again Fenix is using their own optic system to give a mix of flood and throw. Not sure if I'd like that but I do like the aesthetics of the lamp design.

For me the biggest down-side of running such a set-up is the size of the lamp and where it is mounted. Yeah it is small but I run a smart phone / holder on my stem. Even if the lamp doesn't hit the phone holder, *_the holder will block off the display indicator _more than likely. ( *that might actually be something good ) Not an issue for me since it has the remote switch for operating the lamp.


----------



## Sirius9 (Apr 24, 2013)

Well, not everyone will be happy with this light, it is not meant for "hard core" users that want to customize and poke and need 7 light on a helmet and at least 3 on a handlebar 
This is a mass market product meant for people that just want a good quality product with excellent reliability that is there when you need it, for those users built in battery is a huge plus:
- no individual cells that require special attention (if the short out in your backpack that can ruin your trip)
- no special charger needed for charging li-ion cells
- if you dont have external parts like charger you don't have what to displace somewhere around the house
- you probably already have USB cable needed for charging and they can be found everywhere, if you forget it someone at the work/college/school will have one...

Attach it to handlebar when you need it, connect it to a USB for charging from time to time, use it and in the mean time forget about it, it will be ready for a next ride.

For commuting purposes this is one of the best and most interesting light on the market also for commuting 200 lumens is more than plenty of light and you get almost 12h of use on this setting, that can last you even 2-3 weeks without recharging.


----------



## spankone (Aug 31, 2011)

Total agree. I've been looking forward to this as it's totally self contained and hassle free charging.

If you want to change your cells on the fly simply opt for the cheaper and brighter bc30 which is also a fantastic light.

I've got one coming in a few weeks time for review. If you interested you can subscribe to my channel

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLbvvHmvcizy6ELBycLKuGR3lRS08W6Im_

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

